# how to use http-proxy install ports



## xiaocong1001 (Apr 29, 2009)

who can tell me what i should do? use http-proxy install ports,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=http_proxy+environment+variable
http://www.google.com/search?q=ftp_proxy+environment+variable


----------

